# Do you think watching films outside of a Cinema as "The Real Thing"? Please explain.



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

*Do you think watching films outside of a Cinema as "The Real Thing"? Please explain.*

I grew up in an age of Black and White TV when you had to fine tune the valves once a week. Two channels. And as I had to explain to my daughter there was no way of recording and watching when you pleased. Last week I saw someone on the Tube watching a film on their phone. You can watch any time any place.

In the Cinema its the effort you make to get there. Once the ride starts you daren't step off in case you can't get back on. The communal experience, the dark, the lack of distractions (I'm being funny here) and the huge screen that all help make magic more likely.

I'll try and think of examples of where a film worked in one place but not another. Cinema is always trying to make the difference ever more distinctive, 3D, sensureround , smell-o-vision! But they are missing the point. It's in the Cinema that you feel closest to the screen.

I would like to see the thread about latest films you've seen split into two. One for Films seen in the Cinema and one for elsewhere.

Curios to know if I'm just behaving like a dinosaur again.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

I enjoy watching a good film, and for this reason I have practically given up going to the cinema as I don't want to get in trouble with the police.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

Two threads: one where you can hear the dialogue and one where you can hear masticating.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've posted elsewhere that I hate the smell of popcorn and the sonic ocean of munching like a swarm of army ants devouring the world around me. I have a pretty big computer screen. I sit considerably closer to it than to a movie theater screen. so in effect it looks bigger anyway. I prefer watching in the quiet and comfort of my own home where people don't crawl over me during the important plot points of the film and go to offload the massive cola they just guzzled and then crawl over me again to return and guzzle some more. When I do go to the theater I try to sit in the middle to minimize this, but there are still people doing the same thing in the row in front of me.

The same thing applies to rock concerts only more so. People just want to party at those and then throw up on your shoes. Better to stay home and watch the DVD at whatever volume you want. No insane shrill whistling. No one standing up in front of you.

I'm an advocate of using the technology available to us, but wisely. I'd never want to watch a film on an iPhone. That's just silly.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I enjoy both but I must admit I'm an Art-house Cinema devotee. Going to the local Odeon or Vue is OK, but nothing special. 

A film on TV / DVD with Mrs. Vox at home with a glass of wine in hand is just dandy, thanks.


2 TV channels dates you, Belowpar. I'll declare three, and you can date me too!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I think you can beat the cinema experience at home with a proper beamer and sound system. But it will cost.
Yes cinema is bigger, bigger screen, bigger sound, but at home is more intimate and there are no distractions.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I like to support my favourite filmmakers when they have new releases, but generally speaking I'd rather not pay an exorbitant fee — on top of the already stupid travel costs — to be surrounded by people while I watch a film. Home viewing in HD on a good sized monitor with a pair of headphones and no disturbances, that's always better.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

DeepR said:


> I think you can beat the cinema experience at home with a proper beamer and sound system. But it will cost.


I can beat the cinema experience for the price of a good bottle of scotch.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Cellphone etiquette (or the lack thereof) has gradually put me right off going to the cinema at all, unless its something like a Shakespeare theatre broadcast or a film festival. My attention and bloodpressure at any mainstream film now has to deal with near constant ringing, conversations as calls are taken, and bright points of light as people text and constantly check their messages or "multitask".


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I enjoy going to the cinema as a ritual. Most people don't care for non-Hollywood fare and so it's usually me and a few other souls with the entire room to ourselves.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Some films one have to see at a cinema, no matter how good your beamer and sound system will be.
I name; Titanic for one :tiphat:
We had two days of Hitchcock on nationals and those are better watchable at home ( from those days, very dated)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

In my city there's a cinema who is focused in art films. The people who goes there are serious cinephiles, so there's no distractions or people talking, and the tickets are lower than commercial cinemas. It became a second home to me. I hate to go to cinemas in shopping malls, where people usually go to pass the time, many of them don't take seriously the films they are watching.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hasten to add, the Imax experience can't easily be reproduced at home. That takes me way back to 1969 seeing 2001: a space odyssey for the first time in "Cinerama" a kind of 60s version of Imax. I've seldom had an experience like that since. Unfortunately the people I would go with to see movies are my age or older and they feel Imax and 3D are too much sensory overload. I might agree except for big sweeping larger than life subjects. But either way the behavior of others make it uncomfortable for me at times and I'd still rather stay home.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> In my city there's a cinema who is focused in art films. The people who goes there are serious cinephiles, so there's no distractions or people talking, and the tickets are lower than commercial cinemas. It became a second home to me. I hate to go to cinemas in shopping malls, where people usually go to pass the time, many of them don't take seriously the films they are watching.


I only ever go to the "art cinema" because of the sort of films I like, aside from all the lack of etiquette. But even here rustling sweet wrappers seems to be a part of the soundtrack. They can't all be diabetic, can they?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> I only ever go to the "art cinema" because of the sort of films I like, aside from all the lack of etiquette. But even here rustling sweet wrappers seems to be a part of the soundtrack. They can't all be diabetic, can they?


Well, I also go because of the sorts of films I like. And there's not sweet wrappers, fortunately.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Yes, they are the same wherever you watch...but you might be different in different circumstances.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Morimur said:


> I enjoy going to the cinema as a ritual. Most people don't care for non-Hollywood fare and so it's usually me and a few other souls with the entire room to ourselves.


Been there. In these venues I have seen almost all the films I consider masterpieces. But I go to regular multiplexes for current commercial films, too.

I didn't take part in the poll because my pick would have been all of the above.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Whether or not it's more enjoyable to watch films at home or with any other device than what was originally intended by the makers of the film, it's not "real", it's a copy. Films were meant to be watched in the cinema, with the audience, as a collective experience.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> Whether or not it's more enjoyable to watch films at home or with any other device than what was originally intended by the makers of the film, it's not "real", it's a copy. Films were meant to be watched in the cinema, with the audience, as a collective experience.


I'd assume most directors nowadays know that their films are going to be watched by many people on televisions sets. In fact, I believe this has affected movie scripts. There seems to be more films whose narratives practically require multiple viewings to fully get the plot (e.g., Memento, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy). So I don't think its clear what constitutes "real."


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> I'd assume most directors nowadays know that their films are going to be watched by many people on televisions sets. In fact, I believe this has affected movie scripts. There seems to be more films whose narratives practically require multiple viewings to fully get the plot (e.g., Memento, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy). So I don't think its clear what constitutes "real."


You are absolutely correct! However, I was talking about the original idea of cinema, and its actualizations made in 1910-1965 or so. That's what films are to me and I sometimes forget that they are actually still being made in this day and age and considered "films" by most people. With my definition of a film, it is actually quite clear what is "real" and what is not.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I remember when I was in college going to an art house and seeing Chaplin's The Great Dictator. That was a cool experience, because the only people there were people like me, exploring their artistic temperament.

But as far as movies in general, I'd rather be home. I can start it when I want to without all the previews and begin watching it at the time I choose. I can provide my own snacks, pause it when I want to, and even turn it off if it's boring. Plus, I can have a running commentary with my wife and not bother other people. 

So I'd trade the communal experience for the convenience. And personally, for a communal experience, I prefer going to church. It's much better than sitting in the dark with strangers.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Belowpar said:


> I grew up in an age of Black and White TV when you had to fine tune the valves once a week. Two channels.


We had 5 channels, ABC, NBC, CBS, and two independent stations broadcasting from Los Angeles. Black and White TV, 11" screen, picture tube had rounded sides and flat on top and bottom. Often went "white" with diagonal lines across screen because of reception problems.

Although I much prefer going to the Cinema, the seats are much like being in cattle class on an airline; no leg room, shoulders touching your seatmates, smell of stale popcorn rotting on the floor. I have the audio for our TV routed through my component sound system so I can pretty much duplicate the audio we hear in the cinema ... and I get to sit in my favorite easy recliner chair in the comfort of my own home.

I do not have the type of mobile phone that allows me to view movies and such. Mine is from the dinosaur age ... clamshell type ... it works for me, I can call/text people and they can call/text me, and that's all I need a mobile phone for anyway.

As for email on the go, there is nothing that earth shattering that cannot ever wait until I get home later in the day or evening.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Krummhorn said:


> We had 5 channels, ABC, NBC, CBS, and two independent stations broadcasting from Los Angeles. Black and White TV, 11" screen, picture tube had rounded sides and flat on top and bottom. Often went "white" with diagonal lines across screen because of reception problems.
> 
> Although I much prefer going to the Cinema, the seats are much like being in cattle class on an airline; no leg room, shoulders touching your seatmates...


Sounds like you haven't been in a while. The movie theaters near me all have Laz-Ee Boy style recliners. Very comfortable.

There are other issues I have with movie theaters (including cost), but they are quite comfortable.


----------

